# sauna in-wall speaker



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I'd like to put a speaker in or on the wall of a small sauna that I'm building as part of a basement remodel. This is a Finnish (dry) sauna, so it's very hot and dry (low humidity). The sauna company recommends placing the speaker low-down, underneath the benches. 

Any recommendations on what would work well in there?

Thanks for any ideas you can send my way!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the conditions, it would seem an Outdoor Rated Speaker would probably work best. The Klipsch AW525 would work well. Niles also makes many Outdoor Speakers as well. There is also the Boston Acoustics Voyager 7 as well. Regardless, given the heat, I would look at Outdoor Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Because of the harsh conditions, I would not spend too much. Maybe this. https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=242

Zaph audio did some testing on what cold and hot did to drivers, and they don't work as well.

If you want some music, thats cool, but I'm not sure optimal music is realistic, so that sounds okay, might just have to do.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The heat is gonna kill them so like Generic said, I would spend too much. Probably why they recommend low and under the bench is because that's most likely the coolest place in the room. I believe most of the speakers that are marketed as sauna speakers warranty their speakers for use in sauna's but have rules to follow to honor that warranty (ie: not placing more than 2' high). They might not warranty them in dry sauna's due to the higher temps. Your best bet is to go to a retailer that sells saunas and get their opinion.


----------



## dev-1 (Jun 12, 2010)

The heat wont kill them if you keep it low enough. Outdoor, marine speakers should do the trick. meaby a lil drip cover on top of the speaker for lil extra cover from water and sweat. About knee height should keep it below 30celcius (86 fahrenheit?) even when hitting 80cel (180fahr?) if it really is a traditional finnish electric sauna imo. Personally just use the sauna at about 60cel (140fahr?) and its nice and cool there compared up at the seats.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Many Finns use car or marine speakers at sauna without problems, even near ceiling. Car could have about same 80° C temperature when it's parked windows closed at sunny day.

Don't see any problems when you keep speakers at ear level in wall against seats, but not right above stove ofcourse. 

These soapstone speakers have been working 6 years now and that sauna&speakers are used almost every day at 80-90° C temperature.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Car Speakers are an interesting idea. I suppose the trick will be finding something to power Speakers Designed for 12 Volts and it being DC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Car Speakers are an interesting idea. I suppose the trick will be finding something to power Speakers Designed for 12 Volts and it being DC.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Car speaker elements are similar that home elements, but build to stand moisture and heat better. Those take AC like all speaker elements and voltage can be much higher than 12V. Car amps have switched-mode power supply to get higher voltage to end stages to get higher power (W).

Car elements are usually 4ohm and home elements 8ohm, but all decent home amps can drive 4 ohm load easily.

For example car subwoofers elements are widely used in DIY subwoofers at home.


----------

